# Fixed Interest vs. Bonds



## frugalcharly (27 July 2019)

I am re-balancing my investment portfolio. Considering the trend of Australian and global interest rates would it be more advantageous moving from VAF to either VGB or VACF ie., moving from fixed interest index to either government or corporate bonds?


----------



## Zaxon (27 July 2019)

I don't consider VAF to be a true fixed interest product to begin with, as in capital guaranteed.  If you look as its graph, it acts more like a bond.


----------

